

Startup Documentary: Interviewees Needed (signup form) - tibbon
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGNmaVZLb2N4b0ZXRHdURGhPT2V6bGc6MQ&ifq

======
iuguy
If I could make a suggestion, change the box at the bottom to default to yes
please instead of no thanks.

~~~
tibbon
Will do. I always lean on the side of 'no' when asking people if they want
email from me, because I want to respect their inboxes and make sure it wasn't
accidental.

